# They're here!



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So I went to check on the mama shrimp and then I notice baby shrimp! I think there's between 1-3 still for the mom to kick away. Hopefully the will survive with java moss. I'm thinking on also crushing up some flakes with water to give to them.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Awww. I remember breeding mice and how it felt to see my little babies! ))


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Awww. So far I've seen 2 dead. I'm sure the others are still alive. Too tiny to even see.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I hope they all survive


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Me too.


----------

